# Karcher Repair South Wales



## VB32

Hello

Please can anyone recommend someone who can repair a Karcher Pressure washer K6.50. in south wales area - i live near Pontypridd.

The fault is a capcitor from doing some research online, machine blows a fuse in the plug everytime i use it over last few weeks. Once fuse is replaced, machine works fine. Until next time i use it. 

Price of the part is £25 approx but I just attempted to dismantle the machine but dont know how to fully take it apart.

My machine is nearly about 8-9 years old, so not under warranty 

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Roy47

http://www.pwssouthwales.co.uk/scripts/default.asp

pontardawe swansea

bit far from you ?


----------



## VB32

thanks for the reply 

Swansea is a little bit too far, ive posted in Tools section to ask anyone if they can help with how to take machine apart myself.

Will see what replies i get and then ring dealer you mentioned for quote as last resort. 

Maybe its time for new presssure washer - its served me really well over years. :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I wouldn't bother with repair, and I wouldn't buy Karcher again. Nilfisk is a brand that has really impressed me recently. Even the basic units are very capable and seem of high quality.


----------



## sean20

hi nice to see another member from pontypridd on hear.

if you change it i would go for a nilfisk.

where abouts in pontypridd are you from?
there is a van parked up in rhydfelin with karcher services on it


----------



## mejinks

Gwent Pressure washer services (or something like that) are in Risca if thats any good


----------



## smith22

karcher outlet in cardiff too, penarth road area, fixed my karcher capacitor twice for 30 including part


----------



## d00bie

Aqua Air Jet are a Karcher Approved outlet. They're in Splott, Cardiff.


----------



## trv8

smith22 said:


> karcher outlet in cardiff too, penarth road area, fixed my karcher capacitor twice for 30 including part





d00bie said:


> Aqua Air Jet are a Karcher Approved outlet. They're in Splott, Cardiff.


I think VB32 would have sorted something out by now guys...it was 8 months ago :lol:.


----------



## d00bie

trv8 said:


> I think VB32 would have sorted something out by now guys...it was 8 months ago :lol:.


Oops Lol


----------



## VB32

sorry guys
should of replied months ago
had it repaired by company near to Cardiff Prison 
Not sure of the name off it, my dad dropped it off for me 
but very good service and its been working great :thumb:


----------



## trv8

VB32 said:


> sorry guys
> should of replied months ago
> had it repaired by company near to Cardiff Prison
> Not sure of the name off it, my dad dropped it off for me
> but very good service and its been working great :thumb:


That would be these then http://www.aquaairjettingequipment.co.uk/ as mentioned by dOObie.......

Found them a bit on the expensive side....and they won't even do a discount for cash :wall:.
Soooo, I bought a Puzzi from somewhere else and saved myself £145.00 :thumb:.


----------

